# death !!!!



## bryanpaul (Jun 16, 2008)

i'm just sitting here pondering how our culture approaches death and those who are dying ....i've got a grandmother whos 93 and in a nursing and rehab center....we go and visit her and talk about dumb shit with her...it's an uncomfortable thing... and i dont think it should be... i think instead of beating around the bush and feeling uncomfortable, we should accept whats goin on and make the best of it, i try to talk to her like a normal human being, try to ask her about her life and get her to remember things from her past...... but it seems like as a society in general we dont know how to deal with death...we place the responsibility of caring for our loved ones into the hands of others, doctors, nurses, insurance companies, old folks homes....it just seems incredibly detached.....even funerals are a fuckin joke...we go through the motions, we do the traditional funeral thing, we sit there and listen to some idiot pastor spout off a bunch of predetermined crap about going to a better place etc. , we stick em in the ground, we TRY to be as detached from our emotions as possible, we meekly, blindly follow these traditions and do what we'r told, we deal with death the way we'r told we'r supposed to deal with it....i mean i've never travelled abroad but i imagine most cultures deal with this subject in a much more realistic and compassionate way(actually if any of you folks know of any views/traditions/ceremonys from other cultures on this subject post em up here) but yeah it all just seems really sterile and impersonal to me....................good way of descibing our society in general i suppose


----------



## Mouse (Jun 17, 2008)

my personal belief is if you want to know how a culture feels about death you should visit their cemeteries. some places have massive mausoleums and beautiful sculptures ... others just give ya a head stone and a fence if yer lucky.


----------



## bryanpaul (Jun 17, 2008)

i think an apple tree would be nice....too bad it's ILLEGAL...


----------



## Mouse (Jun 23, 2008)

huh?


----------



## bryanpaul (Jun 23, 2008)

like as in an apple tree for a headstone........ just rotting wit a bunch of shit eating me


----------



## Mouse (Jun 23, 2008)

ooh ok. that's what I thought you meant but i wasn't sure.

that's illegal? super fucking lame!


----------



## Lost (Jun 24, 2008)

The Western world tries to censor evrything..most 3rd world countries as we call it celebrate death and our ancestors who have died.The Native Americans died it as well.You read things about the Egyptcians and how they prepared for death their whole lives.I tried to talk to my dad about it just recently but he keep cutting me off saying he didnt want to think about it.i mean we all know we're going to die we just think it's not going to happen until we're really old.Even then we don't think about it as much as we should.I think the Western world should teach more about death than heaven and hell zombies and ghost,the supernatural/scary movie thing when death is the great equalizer and is very much part of our reality.


----------



## nick (Jun 25, 2008)

i think a majority of people spend more time thinking about an afterlife then their actual life.


----------



## Lost (Jun 25, 2008)

Well just the am I going to Heaven or Hell thing..I don't really think that counts as preparing yourself for the afterlife.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 25, 2008)

nick\ said:


> i think a majority of people spend more time thinking about an afterlife then their actual life.




when it comes to this issue I tend to think of this modest mouse song

Everyone's afraid of their own life
If you could be anything you want
I bet you'd be disappointed, am I right?
No one really knows the ones they love
If you knew everything they thought
I bet that you'd wish that they'd just shut up
Well, you were the dull sound of sharp math
When you were alive
No ones gonna play the harp when you die
And if I had a nickel for every damn dime
I'd have half the time, do you mind?
Everyone's afraid of their own lives
If you could be anything you want
I bet you'd be disappointed, am I right?
Am I right? And it's our lives
It's hard to remember, it's hard to remember
We're alive for the first time
It's hard to remember were alive for the last time
It's hard to remember, it's hard to remember
To live before you die
It's hard to remember, it's hard to remember
That our lives are such a short time
It's hard to remember, it's hard to remember
When it takes such a long time
It's hard to remember, it's hard to remember:
My mom's God is a woman and my mom she is a witch
I like this
My hell comes from inside, comes from inside myself
Why fight this
Everyone's afraid of their own lives
If you could be anything you want
I bet you'd be disappointed, am I right?


----------

